# Cecectomy with appendectomy



## GIBBERS (Nov 24, 2009)

Does anyone know if a open 'Cecectomy w/appendectomy' would be coded using CPT 44140/+44955 (Partial colectomy with add-on appendectomy)

The Surgeon went to do an appendectomy but after finding out there was a perforation, he ended up needing to remove the cecum as well as the appendix.

Thanks!


----------



## FTessaBartels (Nov 25, 2009)

*Can you post the op note?*

Can you post the scrubbed op note?

F Tessa Bartels, CPC, CEMC


----------



## GIBBERS (Nov 30, 2009)

I am not able to post the surgery but I can let you know that the end result was removal of the appendix along with a small portion ot the cecum.

I am not sure if this would code as a 'partial colectomy' with removal of appendix or just 'removal of appendix' with maybe modifier 22? Or, would it just be part of an 'open' appendectomy?


----------



## mikereyland (Dec 1, 2009)

If the surgeon removed the Terminal Ileum the open code would be 44160.  Otherwise I would just code the partial Colectomy.  Its hard to say for sure without the op-note.

Michael Reyland, CPC, CIRCC
Surgical Specialists of Georgia


----------

